# ebay listing- y no buyers?



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Last m0nth I saw a Grac0 5900hd convertable and a Grac0 finishpro 395 fOr sale on Ebay as a package deal for a lil over 3 grand - I know some of u guys saw it- since u scour ebay n cragslist like me- I wondered y no buyers on that equipment - it was a great price ??


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Same reason you didn't


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Same reason you didn't


I bought them


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> I bought them


I'm trying to sell this beast


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

Anybody else see the listing ?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> I'm trying to sell this beast


Why you selling ? How much ?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> Why you selling ? How much ?


I'd like to trade,but I will take $3800


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Goode Painters said:


> Anybody else see the listing ?


I did not. I have not been looking at sprayers I have a 390, two 695's, PS FF and a 4800 hvlp buried somewhere. I can see myself looking for a AAA in the future but other than that another sprayer is not needed. I look over the Festool stuff on ebay though but they hold their value so well that buying new makes more sense.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> I'm trying to sell this beast


Yeah will I saw your thread on that rig before - there was also one witha 5900 for sale but I don't think it was a convertable - a coupla members expressed an interest - that's why I was surprised no one jumped on the listing on ebay it was up there a few times too. - oh well i was just curious


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Goode Painters said:


> Yeah will I saw your thread on that rig before - there was also one witha 5900 for sale but I don't think it was a convertable - a coupla members expressed an interest - that's why I was surprised no one jumped on the listing on ebay it was up there a few times too. - oh well i was just curious


So we're they Goode machines when you got them? :thumbup:


----------

